# New water tax - landlords or tenants responsibility?



## RMCF (4 May 2011)

Who will be expected to pay this?


----------



## Olympian (4 May 2011)

Same as any other utility (electric, gas, etc) - tenant.


----------



## AlbacoreA (4 May 2011)

Annual Bin charges, TV licence etc


----------



## Howitzer (4 May 2011)

I'd put it in the same bracket as TV License when it's unmetered and the other utilities when it is eventually metered.

The difference being one is a tax on the property, the other a tax on usage by the occupier. All are liable to the occupier but if the occupier finishes their tenancy without paying the charge remains outstanding against the property and doesn't follow them.

In my experience the TV license was always paid by the tenant but the landlord explicitly stipulated as such in the tenancy agreement to remove all ambiguity. I would suggest following a similar approach with any water tax otherwise you could be left holding the baby when you (the property) receive an outstanding bill + fine 6 months later when Jose has left the country.


----------



## RMCF (4 May 2011)

I was thinking (hoping?) it would be the tenant's responsibility - after all it will be them using the water even though its my property.

Just feared that because its a fixed fee rather than being based on their usage that they might expect me to pay it. 

Thankfully I think I also had the foresight to add 'Water Charges' to the contract I drew up before renting.


----------



## oldnick (5 May 2011)

If its a fixed charge it doesn't really matter if its landlords or tenants responsibility -at the end of the day it's what tenants are able or willing to pay to rent one's property.

If it's a usage charge -unlikely for some years- then naturally one charges the tenants but ,again, this  may affect our overall nett rental income. Difficult to increase or even maintain rents at a time when water charges are introduced.

Let's wait and see what the water charges may be. I'm sure the govnt will introduce some more penalties/fees/charges/council rates.


----------



## RMCF (10 May 2011)

oldnick said:


> *If its a fixed charge it doesn't really matter if its landlords or tenants responsibility -at the end of the day it's what tenants are able or willing to pay to rent one's property.*
> 
> If it's a usage charge -unlikely for some years- then naturally one charges the tenants but ,again, this  may affect our overall nett rental income. Difficult to increase or even maintain rents at a time when water charges are introduced.
> 
> Let's wait and see what the water charges may be. I'm sure the govnt will introduce some more penalties/fees/charges/council rates.



I was asking because I was wondering if my current tenant comes back to me in 6 months and says "so you're paying this incoming water charge, aren't you".


----------



## lff12 (24 May 2011)

Depends.

Some landlords might find it easier to just add to the rent to be sure it gets paid.  As its to the council it may be easier to do this way.

Once its metered it would be a variable bill so same as any other utility.


----------



## Knuttell (25 May 2011)

Olympian said:


> Same as any other utility (electric, gas, etc) - tenant.



100% correct,not sure why the question needs to be posed.


----------



## RMCF (26 May 2011)

Knuttell said:


> 100% correct,not sure why the question needs to be posed.



As the OP, I posted the question because I was unsure as to whether it was my responsibility or the tenant's, as I am a 1st time landlord and am not 100% up to date with who owns what responsibility.

As I have said, because its planned to be a *fixed *fee, I thought that it might be treated like maintenance charges, or NPPR etc i.e. my responsibility. I thought that once it was metered it would then become their responsibility as it was dependent on their use, which the proposed system is not.

But I have got my question answered anyway, so this thread could now be closed.


----------



## ajapale (26 May 2011)

RMCF said:


> As I have said, because its planned to be a *fixed *fee, I thought that it might be treated like maintenance charges, or NPPR etc i.e. my responsibility. I thought that once it was metered it would then become their responsibility as it was dependent on their use, which the proposed system is not.


 
It is not clear yet whether the proposal is *A)* A fixed charge or *B)*A fixed(standing charge) plus a variable charge/liter.

At present commercial public water customers (farmers, hotels, businesses) pay as in *B*. ie a quarterly fixed (aka network charge) and a variable rate (ie €1/1000l over their free domestic allowance.


----------

